# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] New player need advice for an items bug

## Jackych

Hi guys, i start now with diablo 3 season and i have find this program, now its all ok except i see all items white trasparency.
i have try to search on the forums but its all outdated and in this version seems all ok.
can u help me pls? 

PS. i have the last version of TurboHUD

----------


## Romanmas

> Hi guys, i start now with diablo 3 season and i have find this program, now its all ok except i see all items white trasparency.
> i have try to search on the forums but its all outdated and in this version seems all ok.
> can u help me pls? 
> 
> PS. i have the last version of TurboHUD


If you have a question or problem , lay out the print screen for fast decision of a question. If you do not know how to do this, do not use TH  :Smile:

----------


## Drego

Probably this answers your problem
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post4038762 (TurboHUD graying out all items in inventory? known issue?)

----------

